# Arcusin hay bundlers



## Francis (Dec 17, 2019)

I am wondering what folks experience has been with Arcusin hay bundlers. They seem like a simpler machine than some. Are there dealers in the USA?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They are setting up a dealer network.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Operation of Arcusin bundler looks very simple


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I checked out the Arcusin bundler at the show in Moultrie. If I were to buy a bundler it would be my choice. It is simple but the price is in the neighborhood of other bundlers. You have to move alot of ss to pay for a bundler.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was shocked when I saw the price of some of the sq bale bundlers. $85K-$105K WOW!!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

They are fairly pricey up front, but should not be costly in maintenance due to their simplicity.

That one is my favourite brand for bundlers/accumulators.

I received some eMail last year from someone in the US who was setting up a distribution/dealerships network, but cannot recall the name.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> They are fairly pricey up front, but should not be costly in maintenance due to their simplicity.
> That one is my favourite brand for bundlers/accumulators.
> I received some eMail last year from someone in the US who was setting up a distribution/dealerships network, but cannot recall the name.


I think Dane Hanson is the face of Arcusin America.


----------



## Francis (Dec 17, 2019)

Just from looking at the pictures and the movies of the Arcusin they seem simpler....with out so much electronics and hydraulics.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I think the new model (D14) is coming out in the next few weeks, so I'd definitely wait to see what that'll bring before plunking down any cash on one!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MrLuggs said:


> I think the new model (D14) is coming out in the next few weeks, so I'd definitely wait to see what that'll bring before plunking down any cash on one!


What will the difference be between that and C14. I love all of their products for their efficiency & simplicity.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

What is the positive note about driving around a field and dropping the bales on the ground and then having to drive around again to accumulate those bales? Seems like extra wasted fuel and wear and tear on the tractor. Seems to me that pulling an accumulator behind the baler and doing it all that way makes more economic sense. What am I missing?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> What is the positive note about driving around a field and dropping the bales on the ground and then having to drive around again to accumulate those bales? Seems like extra wasted fuel and wear and tear on the tractor. Seems to me that pulling an accumulator behind the baler and doing it all that way makes more economic sense. What am I missing?


Well it doesn't drop bales on the ground, but it drops 14 bales all bundled up so that you can then pick up 14 bales at once all tied up and load them on the wagon, much faster than accumulator + grapple to load & unload.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He means vs the bandit, baron, plegmatic, Belair, McConnell etc pull type models that receive bales directly from the baler.

The ground pickup versions are great for chasing multiple balers if they are fast. Many of the older bale packers are not fast though so it makes little sense to drop on the ground and tie up a second tractor.



Trillium Farm said:


> Well it doesn't drop bales on the ground, but it drops 14 bales all bundled up so that you can then pick up 14 bales at once all tied up and load them on the wagon, much faster than accumulator + grapple to load & unload.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Trillium Farm said:


> What will the difference be between that and C14. I love all of their products for their efficiency & simplicity.


I've not heard all the details, but the few tidbits I did read was greater capacity (450 -> 600 bales/hr), and moving the pickup to the right-hand side (a/b/c14 are all left-side pickup) for better ergonomics.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MrLuggs said:


> I've not heard all the details, but the few tidbits I did read was greater capacity (450 -> 600 bales/hr), and moving the pickup to the right-hand side (a/b/c14 are all left-side pickup) for better ergonomics.


I wonder if moving the P/U to the right would be better ergonomics as if you need to access the p/u chute you'd have to go around the tractor or implement s most r/side tractor doors aren't exiteable (?), well we'll soon know


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I would think better ergonomics in that most tractor control consoles are on the right side. Also, with training/buddy seats getting more commonplace it isn't real convenient rotating into/looking around the buddy while watching a left side pickup.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I would think better ergonomics in that most tractor control consoles are on the right side. Also, with training/buddy seats getting more commonplace it isn't real convenient rotating into/looking around the buddy while watching a left side pickup.


I see what you mean, and it could be in that one's always looking to the right, I was thinking of exiting to get to the chute.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is not a perfect bundling/banding machine out there. None of them will save you as much time as many folks think they will.....I have talked with several owners of the machines that are currently used in this country and they all have their drawbacks. Most are high maintenance...much higher than the manufacturers let on.....constantly needing tweaking or worse.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A friend of mine bought the acruisin. It was all good until he tried to load his semi. The bundles do not stack good. You cannot go 3 bundles high with them. To stack them like a bale baron bundle is even worse. He tried and tried. Too Acruisin's credit they bought the machine back from him.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've talked to owners of the same models, some will go 100,000 bales without an issue, same machine the next guy can't get a day between breakdowns. Many of the manufacturers are providing great support for their units now but they still are complicated electronic/hydraulic mazes that bad seals, coils and sensors can bring to a screeching halt in a fraction of a second.



Vol said:


> There is not a perfect bundling/banding machine out there. None of them will save you as much time as many folks think they will.....I have talked with several owners of the machines that are currently used in this country and they all have their drawbacks. Most are high maintenance...much higher than the manufacturers let on.....constantly needing tweaking or worse.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Teslan said:


> A friend of mine bought the acruisin. It was all good until he tried to load his semi. The bundles do not stack good. You cannot go 3 bundles high with them. To stack them like a bale baron bundle is even worse. He tried and tried. Too Acruisin's credit they bought the machine back from him.


I guess these days nothing is made simple and tinkerable, the mettle of a company comes out when something does go wrong and Arcusin scored well there. To me their equipment looks like it's a lot less complicated or electronically laden than the Baron, perhaps I'm wrong. When something goes wrong with my computer I re-boot it and lo & behold everything is fine, so perhaps we ought to do the same on these agricultural wonders. :lol:


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have often wondered how the arcusin worked. Capacity, and bale handling have been my concerns. Like teslan pointed out

Knock on wood electrical on the baron has been very reliable. Other then a minor plug issue. The baron is run by a plc.

But yes the consensus here is correct, a single part can bring the operation to a halt. No different than a large square, combine, or planter. Here is the difference.. Here, row crop parts are easily accessible. Baron parts, Not so much. The "dealers" I can drive to dont stock anything and rely on overnighting parts at your expense. These "dealers" also dont know anything about repair or operation.

That being said marcrest (bale baron) have been the best manufacturer I have ever done business with. They answer questions fast and always take time to walk customers through anything. They have helpful videos online and do training. They also stand behind their product. Very friendly people always willing to help. Dealers for baron should be a farmer who knows the machine. Not just trying to sell it

It is expensive but I try to stock nearly every part on the machine. I think no matter what you run this is important.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> I guess these days nothing is made simple and tinkerable, the mettle of a company comes out when something does go wrong and Arcusin scored well there. To me their equipment looks like it's a lot less complicated or electronically laden than the Baron, perhaps I'm wrong. When something goes wrong with my computer I re-boot it and lo & behold everything is fine, so perhaps we ought to do the same on these agricultural wonders. :lol:


There was nothing wrong with his acrusin. It worked fine. As it was supposed to. But the bundles do not ride on a semi like a Bale Baron bundle or 3x3 or 3x4 bales. They tried to make the bundles better for loading it just couldn't be done.



bbos2 said:


> I have often wondered how the arcusin worked. Capacity, and bale handling have been my concerns. Like teslan pointed out
> 
> Knock on wood electrical on the baron has been very reliable. Other then a minor plug issue. The baron is run by a plc.
> 
> ...


I take it you are a dealer of the bale baron in your area? You are right about a farmer being a dealer. The Marcrest dealer here is also a farmer. I have no idea about their parts or service as I don't own a bale baron.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Teslan said:


> There was nothing wrong with his acrusin. It worked fine. As it was supposed to. But the bundles do not ride on a semi like a Bale Baron bundle or 3x3 or 3x4 bales. They tried to make the bundles better for loading it just couldn't be done.


I don't have 1st hand experience, but I am surprised because in all the clips I've seen the bundles seem to be tight enough. The B Baron is an excellent machine


----------



## Francis (Dec 17, 2019)

I have never seen any bale bundles stacked on a semi trailer so please forgive my ignorance. Why don’t Arcusin bundles stack on a semi trailer as well as others?


----------

